# You've got 100 IUs per month. How do you run it?



## NbleSavage (Sep 14, 2012)

Purely hypothetical of course 

You've just won the HGH Lotto and you've got free access to 100 IUs of quality RIPs per month for the next six months. 

Your goals are fat loss, sleep quality improvement and some lean gains (this in conjunction with an AAS blast you are already running).

How do you best leverage your winnings? 

5 IUs M-F and weekends off? 

3.3 IUs per day every day? 

Some other protocol? 

Discuss.

- Savage


----------



## amore169 (Sep 14, 2012)

Or u could use the 4 iu's 6 on 1 off, that's what I do (sometimes I run more), also starting out start with a low dosage like 1-2 iu's daily so u can build up tolerance to them, cause Rips are very strong. When I first started I bumped them to 5 iu's daily pretty quick, but I paid the price, I couldn't move at all, all my joints elbows, knees, neck u name it were hurting so much that I had to stop them for a while. Also Rips make me feel very lethargic and tired, I pin before bed so I can sleep like a baby. I been on then for like 4 months straight and still have the numbness in my fingers and retain a lot of water on my ankles. Well now to the benefits of using them, my skin appear to be younger lol if u can say that, weight loss around my waist is been very significant, I haven't lost any weight at all but my stomach is looking tighter (I can see my six pack, well barely lol) I'm 250-255 pounds right now. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 14, 2012)

3.3 per day... Every day! 1.3 in the am and 2 prior to bedtime.


----------



## BigFella (Sep 14, 2012)

Great information, guys. Thanks.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 14, 2012)

100 iu last day of the month.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> 100 iu last day of the month.



Lmao... Can you imagine the swelling of the feet????


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 14, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lmao... Can you imagine the swelling of the feet????



Lol good luck with that.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 14, 2012)

i do it all the time.:-B


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 14, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> 100 iu last day of the month.



I'm gonna be HOOOOOOGE!!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm leaning towards the 4 IUs by 6 days per week at bedtime. Hypothetically speaking, of course 

Sleep quality is most definitely a benefit I'd be seeking and it would seem I'd be wasting that effect by taking them on waking. 

So, pre-bedtime is looking good. 

Good posts here, keep 'em coming Mates!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 14, 2012)

your sleep will get better dosin it anytime of the day.  not just pre bed.  id do a 5on, 2off myself, if in your shoes.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> your sleep will get better dosin it anytime of the day.  not just pre bed.  id do a 5on, 2off myself, if in your shoes.



Thanks Gymrat. Any thoughts behind the 5/2 preference versus 6/1?

(I know we're splitting hairs here to an extent but just for sake of debate)


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2012)

Bump for more GH Lotto Fun


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 15, 2012)

I put it in my pocket and run the track!

Rip's start off at 2iu a day for the 1st kit then bump to 3. I have gone up to 4 but didn't like it and went back to 3. The sides with Rip's are strong and will hit you at lower doses.

5 on 2 0ff


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 15, 2012)

I would not run HGH for lean gains can get that better and fast with other stuff.

It takes months for fat to start to really melt but sleep comes 1st and withing days!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2012)

sfgiants said:


> i put it in my pocket and run the track!
> 
> Rip's start off at 2iu a day for the 1st kit then bump to 3. I have gone up to 4 but didn't like it and went back to 3. The sides with rip's are strong and will hit you at lower doses.
> 
> 5 on 2 0ff



^^^ winner  ^^^


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 17, 2012)

wait, you ll see.  shit man, i have fun with peptides.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 17, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> wait, you ll see.  shit man, i have fun with peptides.



Completely amped, Bro!!


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 25, 2012)

i just think it'd be perfect for maintaining gains would make you take longer time off too. my 0.02


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 25, 2012)

Hood_Rat said:


> i just think it'd be perfect for maintaining gains would make you take longer time off too. my 0.02



Great point, Hood_Rat. Easier to justify a longer 'cruise' (eg. just some TRT level Test and no other compounds) with a couple IU of GH to help keep you lean and sleeping well.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 26, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Great point, Hood_Rat. Easier to justify a longer 'cruise' (eg. just some TRT level Test and no other compounds) with a couple IU of GH to help keep you lean and sleeping well.



Exactly what Im hoping for.  Loving my GH so far @ 2ius/day x 7.  Sleep is excellent.  Would do 4 ius x 6 (2 am and 2 pm ala Vette)


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 28, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Great point, Hood_Rat. Easier to justify a longer 'cruise' (eg. just some TRT level Test and no other compounds) with a couple IU of GH to help keep you lean and sleeping well.





pirovoliko said:


> Exactly what Im hoping for.  Loving my GH so far @ 2ius/day x 7.  Sleep is excellent.  Would do 4 ius x 6 (2 am and 2 pm ala Vette)



yea my thoughts exactly guys


----------

